# anyone got the patience



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

to deal with a complete noob on the camera scene. i really wanna get myself a decent camera and i am a total blank canvass. to me a good camera is a 8mp cybershot one that i have. dsc-t70.

i would really like to get a decent camera for my holiday next year as we will be visiting some fantastic places in mexico. 

so....

could anyone point me in the direction of where to get myself a decent camera, what accesories to buy and most of all some beginners guides to photography (what different picture types and lenses do etc.) dont wanna be a professional but just wanna be able to produce really good photos!


sorry if this is a real pain in the ass but i really am quite interested in learning.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Give us some idea of budget and also do you want a compact size camera or would a small DSLR be suitable??


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Got to agree with the above post. Budget, and any feelings about physical size are important before making a decision, or even being given meaningful advice.

Sometimes, you really need to get your hands around a camera body to know if it will suit you.

Don't know if there are any decent camera shops in Dumbarton, but you could head over the Erskine Bridge, and do a lot worse than Deayton Photographics in Paisley. They may not beat the lowest internet price, but they will give good advice.


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

my budget would be 200-300 pounds roughly to start and i already have asony dsc-t70 so maybe a step up to a better model or even a dslr. i must apologise i dont know the benefits one has over the other


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

This wold make a very good choice, i normally recommend nikon but seen as you are looking to simply get a good camera for nice pics rather than get in to photography as a major hobby i think this would be the better buy on this occasion!

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1024308


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

had seen that one when looking around. thanks mate.

so what makes this camera better than a 10mp digital compact then?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The sensor is bigger which means the pixels are less squashed together so you get better image quality.

It will have faster and more accurate focussing.

The lens is far superior so you get higer quality images.

It will have practically no shutter delay so the millisecond you press the shutter it will take the photo.

The onboard flash will be more powerful


This is just for starters, the list really does go on and on.


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

thank you ever so much for your help i will wait till i get the camera before annoying anyone again ha ha


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

canon all the way


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

buckas said:


> canon all the way


throwing that into the mix ha ha what model of canon


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Must first admit i have just baught a new camera to me its fantastic but to others it will probably be a :tumbleweed: moment Dave KG and KevGolfGTI has the 5700 but i have the 5800 (more megapixles and a couple more features that will probably never get used for £30 more (£130))

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/453609/FUJIFILM-S5800

it has the feel of a DSLR with the simple point and shoot ability of a compact sort of halfway houses...

saying your traveling in mexico is it really worth risking a £200> camera to the local scrotes who might try to "take" it off you??

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76376

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75377

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75539


__
https://flic.kr/p/2622305970

As i have said im a bit of a novice but hope its of some help


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

My opinion is the images you take are worth more than the camera and as such i want my images to be as good as they possibly can be. So if that means risking an expensive camera over a cheap one then so be it!


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Canon EOS 400d. Or try ebay and so on- you'll pick up a 300d for a cheap price, then if anything happens her on the holiday you won't mind so much. I rarely take my 5d or the Hasselblad on holidays- I take a d30 instead. Lower pic quality, but still produces extremely good images.. and what more do you want from a holiday camera? Unless it's a specific photo holiday, I don't take expensive stuff with me.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> My opinion is the images you take are worth more than the camera and as such i want my images to be as good as they possibly can be. So if that means risking an expensive camera over a cheap one then so be it!


fair enough in that case get a clutch of cheaper 250-500Mb cards rather than one big 4gb card,

That way change the card daily and if someone half inches your camera you wont loose all your pictures. (providing you dont keep the cards and camera together)

same goes if the card somehow becomes corrupted you wont loose all your snaps :thumb:


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

i am taking the laptop and staying in a 6 star hotel so the camera will be getting emptied every night and backed up.

might go for the 5700 thanks for your advice guys.


----------

